# Hemochromatosis and Weight Loss



## PJKirk (May 15, 2012)

Great to be back today.  Anyone know or heard of this blood disease?  Well, I was diagnosed with it 4 years ago, its an iron overload in your body.  If not  kept under control can shut down all   your major organs.  I do have recipes that I  perfected so I eat eat as normal as possible but the  iron levels at a very mininiumal.   Let me know  Oh yes, this helps in weight loss also.


----------



## Gravy Queen (May 15, 2012)

Yes I've heard of this and my friend Saucey (a member of this forum) has it. I seemed to remember she was better on a vegetarian diet and had to cut out alcohol for a while. I'll ask her for more information to share with you.


----------



## PJKirk (May 15, 2012)

*Hemachromotosis and Weight Loss*

I did not cut out my meats.... i learned which  iron was good for me the nonheme or heme and found additional foods that counteract the iron...in other words  flush the iron from  your  system.  Black tea is a good source for this.   My biggest problem was  the phlebotomies draining me of my energy.. and my weight went up  and down.


----------



## Barbara L (May 15, 2012)

I have never heard of this. My problem is the opposite (anemia). Thank you for enlightening us!


----------



## PJKirk (May 15, 2012)

*Hemachromotosis and Weight Loss*

There are foods and drinks that  will take the  iron out of your body.  You need the opposite.   Tea and coffee,  is normally in all my recipes for the reason to reduce the iron in my  body.


----------



## Barbara L (May 15, 2012)

That's good to know!


----------



## 4meandthem (May 15, 2012)

My freind has polycythemia. I think are similar right? He eats a pretty normal diet but has trasnfusions weekly. He is in his 50's and still can bench press in the 500's.


----------



## Addie (May 15, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> I have never heard of this. My problem is the opposite (anemia). Thank you for enlightening us!


 
Me too. I have a bottle of liquid iron. I am supposed to take a tsp. each day. That is nasty tasting stuff. So I put it in an eight ounce glass of water. It is the only way I can get it down.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 15, 2012)

Information on Hemachromotosis:

Hemochromatosis - PubMed Health


----------



## CWS4322 (May 15, 2012)

A dear friend of mine had the genetic version of this. He developed diabetes and acute leukemia. Sadly, the bone marrow transplant failed. He lived with this for 57 years. His mother also suffered from it and, if I recall, died shortly after he was born because she had to go into surgery and temps are elevated to begin with with this? Or, maybe I confused this with s/thing else? Anyway, my friend's mom died from complications long before doctors knew how to treat it and what to recommend. It is so encouraging to read your posts and know that progress is being made with this. I have so many friends who suffer from iron deficiency, one often forgets that being on the other end of the spectrum can cause problems as well.


----------

